# Reed Diffusers...?



## Lissy1807 (2 mo ago)

Hello
just wondering if reed diffusers are bad for budgies as I know essential oil diffusers aren't good but I was unsure if reed diffusers are the same or not🤔
There aren't any fans or things like that in my room so I don't know if that makes a difference.
I have read that they are ok to have around birds but there have also been a few saying that they aren't good so I just wanted to clarify before I used it.
Any help would be muchly appreciated 😁
Many Thanks


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*I would be very careful if you choose to use it.
Some essential oils are safe to use around budgies while others are not.
*
*Safe Use of Medical Grade Essential Oils*


----------



## Lissy1807 (2 mo ago)

Yeah ok... I read that it is okay as long as you can't smell it near the bird or you can't smell it strongly but I will be careful and if she starts acting odd then it will be relocated immediately the room ventilated 🙃
Thanks for your advice and that link!


----------

